# Help Finding This Madone Jersey!



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Has anyone seen this 2008 Trek Madone jersey at their LBS? I'd like to pick one up and after surfing quite a bit on the web, I can't seem to find any stores that carry them. Some will have it posted on their website but when I call them they will tell me that their sold out.


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

Well, you didn't mention what size....???

The last time I was at my LBS, they had at least one in a size XL, if I remember correctly. Give them a call.

http://atlantatrek.com/


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

My bad - I need a Large. I'll give them a shout - thanks!


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

jrchan said:


> My bad - I need a Large. I'll give them a shout - thanks!



Any luck?


----------



## jrchan (May 10, 2008)

Thanks for the tip - they had one!


----------



## dave_gt (Jul 25, 2008)

jrchan said:


> Thanks for the tip - they had one!


Great! They are one fine LBS! Love those folks....:thumbsup: 

Enjoy.


----------



## canteenboy (Jul 29, 2009)

Did they have any more in Large?


----------

